# Ever seen a cattle dog do Schutzhund?



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I secretly have this bucket list desire to get a ACD and do schutzhund with it. I have seen some that were such little devils....you would not want to tangle with them in a dark alley and they have no problem biting a 1000lb cow on the head when it is trying to flatten them so it seems like they might excel at it?

So anyone ever seen it...or what do you think of my idea in general :grin2:

Bearing in mind this is like a maybe a decade from now pipe dream, not something I am legitimately going to do soon


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes! There are 2 in my IPO club. One is a pure ACD the other is a very drivey mutt that has that pretty red cattle dog ticking and build. Could almost pass for pure but has floppy ears and a little different head shape.

They pretty much rock it. Lol

Cattle dogs have their quirks but if you like the breed they are pretty capable of the work.

Here are some videos 

YouTube
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1C328BE8CE30AE11


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've seen a couple in SDA. Fun to watch!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't seen one actually doing it, but I can see some of them being awesome at it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool, so maybe not a totally impossible pipe dream. I don't think I'd want an ACD unless all that chutzpah was being channeled into something. 

I just think it would be rockin to see a little ring tailed bandicoot out there being a boss on the field. 

I can see my husband and I turning into RVers one day and ACDs take up less space and are way more portable than GSDs.... don't know I could ever not have a GSD....just my pipe dreams.


----------

